# DC Remote Got Triggered



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I woke up this morning to find my dust collector running! :huh: It's on a remote and must have gotten triggered by something. It hasn't happened in quite a while, and has never happened during the night. Any of you ever have your DC kick on? 

I'll find out how long it was on when I get my electric bill. :thumbdown:


----------



## Fred Hargis (Apr 28, 2012)

I use one of the cheapie lamp switches to power my DC, and while the DC hasn't been accidentally powered I've had them turned on in other applications. So, now I throw the breaker on my DC when leaving the shop.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

never had that happen with this:

http://www.ivacswitch.com/default.action?itemid=13


----------



## tvman44 (Dec 8, 2011)

That is why I wired mine with a switch in the circuit to the remote, just to make sure something like that never happens.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

knotscott said:


> I woke up this morning to find my dust collector running! :huh: It's on a remote and must have gotten triggered by something. It hasn't happened in quite a while, and has never happened during the night. Any of you ever have your DC kick on?


Yes, my remote is an X10 switched outlet set to "B" channel. My other X10 modules are set to "A" channel. Somehow when I operate an "A" channel module it can trigger the "B" channel device.

I should dump this for the dust collector and get a dedicated DC remote switch. The X10 was inexpensive and I had the modules at the time.....


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Some devices are sensitive to stray RF (radio frequencies). Most consumer devices are governed by part 15 of the US Code. "...may not cause interference to licensed services and must accept interference from other sources.." or words to that effect.
Basically in the quest for profits the companies will cut costs on appropriate shielding. The stray RF may be coming from a radio in a cop car or ambulance or perhaps from a ham op.
If there's a ham op in your neighborhood, have a chat with them... they can take a look see & advise on some shielding & RF grounding techniques that might help.
Best luck..Jon..


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. For the short term, unplugging it is the answer. For the longterm, I may look into some other mechanism or shielding.


----------



## Marv (Nov 30, 2008)

My dust collector used to turn itself on occasionally and I finally figured out that there was always a plane flying over low at the time so I'm guessing that had something to do with it!


----------

